
NHTSA Has No Software Engineers or EEs To Analyze Toyotas  - wglb
http://www.thecarconnection.com/marty-blog/1042836_nhtsa-has-no-software-engineers-or-ees-to-analyze-toyotas
======
CWuestefeld
Is it their job to be debugging car company code? I would think that their job
would be to analyze the evidence about the putative danger of a vehicle and
make a decision; pass that on to the car company, and evaluate the later proof
of a fix (presumably by way of empirical evidence, e.g., crash test results).

I wonder if they have any mechanical engineers.

